# The Supreme Show



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

well, i don't know about everyone else but here we are counting down the days now lol, as its our first time at this show we are really looking forward to the day, i know its going to be a long and tiring day but we can't wait , and it will be so nice to meet up with some of the great friends we have met on this forum, good luck to all who are there on the day.................CHRIS :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

raggs said:


> well, i don't know about everyone else but here we are counting down the days now lol, as its our first time at this show we are really looking forward to the day, i know its going to be a long and tiring day but we can't wait , and it will be so nice to meet up with some of the great friends we have met on this forum, good luck to all who are there on the day.................CHRIS :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


Iam getting the jitters, ive been putting lulu in the run for a few hours a day, i want her coat to be at its best come show day, hopefully she will get a rossette.

Iwonder what the turnout will be like, do you think alot have chose the national instead?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hiya JEN. im sure there will be a good turn out on the day as its such a prestigious show, but then again a few friends have told me they will be going to the National instead, im fairly sure that the closing date for entries into the Supreme has been extended, whether that means anything im not sure. but like you im def looking forward to the day, and will come and have a chat with you on the day, good luck and best wishes...............Chris.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

raggs said:


> hiya JEN. im sure there will be a good turn out on the day as its such a prestigious show, but then again a few friends have told me they will be going to the National instead, im fairly sure that the closing date for entries into the Supreme has been extended, whether that means anything im not sure. but like you im def looking forward to the day, and will come and have a chat with you on the day, good luck and best wishes...............Chris.


Great stuff, best of luck:cornut:


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*im not going  BUT good luck to every one who is  im sure your all have a great day *


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

thx Lyn , im sure we all will have a great day


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Jen, have you got your curtain set all ready for the day. what colour have you chosen?? Sue has hand made all ours and i have to say it they are gorgeous, they are done in a Burgandy and cream colour and have all the matching accessories lol, Sue has also embroidered the cats name across the top frill, im sure when you see them you will love them , they really are brilliant, we cant wait to see all the pens dressed up, chat soon.................chris


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I am getting very excited too, it will be our first time so I am at the moment paniking that I have no idea how to hang the curtains or what we are supposed to do.

I think I read somewhere that you need to take a piece of white ribbon with you to tie a tag onto your cat. Is this right?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi TD well im not 100% sure as like you its our first time too , but i think you are right they do advise that you put a tag onto the cat/kitten..good luck to you on the day..............chris


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Have you both not visited the show either?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Sue and I did visit quite a few years ago but the last couple of years on the date its been held i was either in hospital or the other year i was at home recovering from surgery...


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

raggs said:


> Jen, have you got your curtain set all ready for the day. what colour have you chosen?? Sue has hand made all ours and i have to say it they are gorgeous, they are done in a Burgandy and cream colour and have all the matching accessories lol, Sue has also embroidered the cats name across the top frill, im sure when you see them you will love them , they really are brilliant, we cant wait to see all the pens dressed up, chat soon.................chris


They sound fab, mine are a little simpler, shocking pink with sparkley bits:ciappa:



Toby & Darwin said:


> I am getting very excited too, it will be our first time so I am at the moment paniking that I have no idea how to hang the curtains or what we are supposed to do.
> 
> I think I read somewhere that you need to take a piece of white ribbon with you to tie a tag onto your cat. Is this right?


You do need a piece of ribbon for the tally, i put it on there neck a few times before the show so they are used to having something round there necks


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

You do not have to put one on your cat though, from what I have been told. Make sure you put labels on your cat carriers.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

you dont have too, but id rather make sure they get the right cat


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

No I have never ever been before but am really excited about going!!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Mine will not tolerate a tally :nono:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> Mine will not tolerate a tally :nono:


I took me bengal last year, it took me a month to get anything round his neck, i suppose some just dont like it. Funny little bugga:001_rolleyes:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i'd worry mine would strangle themselves. :nonod:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

I went to the Supreme last year as a spectator & it's fantastic!! Very tiring but well worth it!

I had the pleasure of meeting Gene Ducote (Gogees Bengals) too def a bonus!!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> I went to the Supreme last year as a spectator & it's fantastic!! Very tiring but well worth it!
> 
> I had the pleasure of meeting Gene Ducote (Gogees Bengals) too def a bonus!!


I really wanted one of her books, i was so taken aback with the whole day that it completley slipped my mind.

Did you manage to get one?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks as if I may be at the Supreme


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

tashi said:


> Looks as if I may be at the Supreme


Are you taking any cats or just having a look


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

well done Tashi, i'll look forward to meeting you there, shall i bing some clarkies???.....lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Jen26 said:


> Are you taking any cats or just having a look


Working lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

raggs said:


> well done Tashi, i'll look forward to meeting you there, shall i bing some clarkies???.....lol


Seeing as how I get them for nothing if I remember I will bring you some


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

tashi you're an angel lol...:smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

raggs said:


> tashi you're an angel lol...:smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


You will have to remind me beforehand and will see if I can keep them from the hoard :yikes:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hahahahahaha......you should have a stall up there selling them ...:idea:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

raggs said:


> hahahahahaha......you should have a stall up there selling them ...:idea:


You will find me on Royal Canin lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry to sound a thicko, but what are Clarkies???


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> Sorry to sound a thicko, but what are Clarkies???


Clark's Pies - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

although the photo of the pies on there dont do it justice


----------

